# Silly question



## nagini-baby (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so I just wanted to no how people move their larger enclosures once they put backgrounds in them cos they add a considerable weight

​


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 6, 2011)

With help.

lol


----------



## slide (Nov 6, 2011)

wheels


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 6, 2011)

trollies and a lot of swearing.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 6, 2011)

yea im considering just leaving the one im doing down stairs as we are soon converting a room down there for the reps. cos i doubt we can lift it up the sairs!


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe an advert on APS forums offering beer and BBQ if help given with enclosure shifting.


----------



## keeper10 (Nov 6, 2011)

i put wheels on my big setups so i can move them easy or get a few friends over lol


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 6, 2011)

Buy beer , ring mates , move cage , drink beer .....


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 6, 2011)

yea the hard part is that our back door is really cramped due to how the kitchen is set up.. so have to go through the fronr and theirs alot of stairs... so even with wheels theres lots of lifting


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 6, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> yea the hard part is that our back door is really cramped due to how the kitchen is set up.. so have to go through the fronr and theirs alot of stairs... so even with wheels theres lots of lifting



No problem, just more beer.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 6, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Buy beer , ring mates , move cage , drink beer .....



lol i think i need new mates them. all mine a puny weaklings... anyone know some burly blokes i can buddy up to? hahahaha

haha we just made the executive decision.. its staying put.. haha


----------



## Spider178 (Nov 6, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> haha we just made the executive decision.. its staying put.. haha



Damn, I was looking forward to the beer.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe just drink beer now?


----------



## viciousred (Nov 6, 2011)

beer is yucky, cider is much nicer. As for moving stuff, it helps to have a hugely muscled boyfriend and his similarly hugely muscled friends!


----------



## Banjo (Nov 8, 2011)

Call a removalist for a quote, if they can move pianos up and down stairs, a heavy enclosure should not be a problem


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 9, 2011)

We put heavy duty castors under all our enclosures. As far as stairs go..... Lots of mates. I am designing a custom trolley which will tackle this sort of stuff but I have to build it yet

We had a customer once that underestimated the size of the enclosure and it would not fit through the door. So he had a Franna crane lift it onto the second story balcony


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Nov 9, 2011)

J_P_N There is a trolly you can buy already that has a tri wheel design to make this easier my father used them to pull jukeboxes and other large items up stairs the wheels were the right diameter to go up stairs with no worries.. Ill see if I can hunt a pic of it

https://www.gasweld.com.au/products...dware&utm_term=HANDTROLLY+STAIRCLIMB+3WH+260L Its a link so i hope its ok my luck with attachments is a fail


----------



## mudgudgeon (Nov 9, 2011)

kitten_pheonix said:


> J_P_N There is a trolly you can buy already that has a tri wheel design to make this easier my father used them to pull jukeboxes and other large items up stairs the wheels were the right diameter to go up stairs with no worries.. Ill see if I can hunt a pic of it
> 
> https://www.gasweld.com.au/products...dware&utm_term=HANDTROLLY+STAIRCLIMB+3WH+260L Its a link so i hope its ok my luck with attachments is a fail



they have been around since Noah had to load a bunch of reptile enclosures onto the top deck of The Arc :lol:

they work well, but are hard to get around corners on stairs


----------

